# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  BEFORE & AFTER my DBOL only CYCLE

## rycks

A pic of me at 175 lb before my first cycle and another one 6 weeks later at 175 lb after a cycle of DBOL followed by 2 wks clen and 2 wks ECA.
Your opinions ?

----------


## KeyMastur

I think you could have obtained your 6 week results w/o the use of anything except a clean diet and proper workout.

----------


## sublang

Wow! You look great! Keep up the good work.

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

Arms and shoulders look like they got bigger... how tall are you?

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

That's a good physique. It's very athletic look, the look chicks dig. You da man cool guy, see you at the beach.

----------


## rycks

> I think you could have obtained your 6 week results w/o the use of anything except a clean diet and proper workout.


You mean a clean diet and workout during years...

----------


## KeyMastur

> You mean a clean diet and workout during years...


No, I meant what I typed. In no means amd I saying you didn't improve your physique though. Yes, you gained a little size and leaned out a little. But, in my opinion, the same thing could have been obtained in 6 weeks without the use of d-bol.

----------


## Huge Presser

Nice job bro!
Great increases in the arms.

Keep up that good work.

HP

----------


## sharky

i think you did well. i mean no harm when i say this but you should have been huge afterwords.

----------


## rycks

> No, I meant what I typed. In no means amd I saying you didn't improve your physique though. Yes, you gained a little size and leaned out a little. But, in my opinion, the same thing could have been obtained in 6 weeks without the use of d-bol.


Oups I made an error : I was at 152 lb before my cycle !!!
So it's 23 lb of lean muscle gains in 6 weeks !

----------


## Outlaw_00

Great gains! 

How much and what kind of Dbol did you take?

----------


## G Child

23lbs not bad. Post some pics in a month for an update. I'm curious as to how much you will keep.

----------


## G Child

What type of dbol did you use and how much?

----------


## vacooner

really good gains
my physyque really look like yours.....Especially the chest......
but i'm with my BF% a little bit higher than yours....
Anyway congratulations!!!

----------


## CoRnErBaCk24

looking good, did u lose any strength afterwards while cutting?

----------


## rycks

Here was my cycle :

wk 1 : 20 mg of naposim
wk 2 : 30 mg of naposim
Wk 3 to 5 : 40 mg of thai anabol
wk 6 : 30 mg of thai anabol

The after picture is from 1 month after cycle and the gains kept are 23 lbs.
I did clomid for 4 wks and took clen for 2 wks followed by ECA for 2 wks.
I am now going to start a cycle of Dbol + Parabolan .

----------


## Feli Fly

> I'm curious as to how much you will keep.


rycks, as long as you promise never to post flamin' homo pics of yourself on steroidology, I'll say you did ok for dbol only.

The above question is what should concern you, though... easy come, easy go with dbol. You didn't mention it, but you did do PCT right? If not, you aren't going to keep a thing. If yes, I'd say you might keep 10lb of your gains a couple months from now.

----------


## Hefty

You look good, no question about it. But did you really have to juice to get to where you are? You must really be a hardgainer...
You'll be very popular on the beach, no doubt.

----------


## 100571

how tall are you? 5'6"-5'7"?
U look much bigger, and just as lean as pre-cycle.
I DON'T think you could have done that with just clen , like KM suggested. 
My .02

----------


## Speedster

How much strength did u gain? Did your lifts go up much?

----------


## mayhem617

Based on your before and after pics of using D-BOL Only. w/ working out I'm sure could you give me the cycle you used? How many d-bol's per day and per week. also if you ahve time your workout schedule. Looks great!

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

I say you look great, but honestly 6 weeks of DBOL is to much. Also, I wouldn't run a DBOL only cycle. You should of added some test..Same holds true for you next cycle.

----------


## monkeyjuice

seems like alot of weight for a dbol only cycle and then taking clen ? Sounds fishy, but don't look like u were 153lbs in either of them pics. At the most i say there is a 10lb difference between the 2 pics. Expecially since you cut some fat too.

----------


## SaTyR

> Oups I made an error : I was at 152 lb before my cycle !!!
> So it's 23 lb of lean muscle gains in 6 weeks !


23lbs in 6weeks dbol only ? Not bad ... to bad you gonna loose 20. I think most will say here that you should prolly used TEST with your DBOL . But who am I to say that  :Smilie:  good job . By comparing your pictures i think you maybe gained 10lbs or so .

----------


## GrapeApe

23lbs. i don't see it but if you say so.

----------


## D00fy

<--****in amazed

----------


## Rob

I hope that the first picture is the after?

----------


## imann

you could have acheived this look with a proper diet....d-bol only that 23 lbs was probably a lot of h20.......to each his own

----------


## markas214

> I think you could have obtained your 6 week results w/o the use of anything except a clean diet and proper workout.


I doubt that. Great results. Huge difference.

----------


## markas214

Ha. I just noticed this post is over a year old.

----------


## Latimus

lol i wonder how he looks now

----------


## 63190

Probably like BLT before he started using AAS.

----------


## Dimes

Pretty good results, you will probably loose some more, but still good.

----------


## BOSTONBEATDOWNS

hey nice results, see good things do come from orals...

----------


## BOSTONBEATDOWNS

hey nice results, see good things do come from orals...

----------

